# Detect and get rid of unwanted sneaky mobile redirects



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Good day.

I recently received a notice from google search "Detect and get rid of unwanted sneaky mobile redirects", Google removed my website from search list, I read and confused what to do with their instruction here: https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/6388720

I need explanation/guide to fix issue.

Thanks.


----------



## geocrasher (Feb 9, 2013)

It sounds like your website has been compromised. What kind of site are you running, what what software? You probably need to reinstall it and make sure everything is the latest version. If you post more details I'd be glad to help you.


----------



## sinan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi.

It is plain html in Arabic : ????? ?????? ????????????? ???????? - ???? ??????
just products information, no more.
Thanks.



geocrasher said:


> It sounds like your website has been compromised. What kind of site are you running, what what software? You probably need to reinstall it and make sure everything is the latest version. If you post more details I'd be glad to help you.


----------



## geocrasher (Feb 9, 2013)

Visiting the site yielded no obvious problems, so I checked a couple of malware detection sites:

https://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/eastaqar.com
https://www.google.com/transparencyreport/safebrowsing/diagnostic/#url=eastaqar.com

Even Google says your site is clean. What's happening is that some bit of malware has infected your site and only misdirects someone when they're 1) mobile 2) coming from Google. I've seen malware like that on WordPress sites many times. What I'd suggest doing is looking through your website files in FTP or in cPanel's File Manager and look for ones that have been modified more recently than the rest. Check for modified .htaccess files as well, both in public_html and in the directory above it (the one that also has mail, etc, etc) and see if they've been modified. Let me know how it goes. Your host may be able to help as well.


----------

